# Problems installing GTK



## imp (Dec 13, 2010)

When I attempt to install gtk I run into an error message that i do not understand

```
/usr/local/share/gir-1.0/Atk-1.0.gir: Incompatible version 1.0 (supported: 1.2)
gmake[4]: *** [Gtk-2.0.gir] Error 1
gmake[4]: Leaving directory `/usr/ports/x11-toolkits/gtk20/work/gtk+-2.22.1/gtk'
gmake[3]: *** [all-recursive] Error 1
gmake[3]: Leaving directory `/usr/ports/x11-toolkits/gtk20/work/gtk+-2.22.1/gtk'
gmake[2]: *** [all] Error 2
gmake[2]: Leaving directory `/usr/ports/x11-toolkits/gtk20/work/gtk+-2.22.1/gtk'
gmake[1]: *** [all-recursive] Error 1
gmake[1]: Leaving directory `/usr/ports/x11-toolkits/gtk20/work/gtk+-2.22.1'
gmake: *** [all] Error 2
*** Error code 1

Stop in /usr/ports/x11-toolkits/gtk20.
*** Error code 1

Stop in /usr/ports/x11-toolkits/gtk20.
```
That is all the relevant info that the error message gave me.
Any help would be appreciated.

EDIT: This is in the wrong place. If someone could move it or delete it I would appreciate it.


----------



## vermaden (Dec 13, 2010)

> /usr/local/share/gir-1.0/Atk-1.0.gir: Incompatible version 1.0 (supported: 1.2)


Upgrade ATK port/package first, or use *portmaster* to do it automatically.


----------



## imp (Dec 13, 2010)

thanks that fixed it


----------



## barikman (Dec 17, 2010)

Sorry, but I'm a little confused by the above.

It sees that the current port for ATK is atk-1.32.0. The packing list for this port mentions /usr/local/share/gir-1.0/Atk-1.0.gir

I can't find any port delivering atk-1.2.gir, which is what I thought thatthe GTK port was asking for.

What have I misunderstood?

Thanks

Phil


----------



## paulbeard (Dec 24, 2010)

*Gah, similar problem, different fix*

portmaster and portupgrade both failed to resolve a similar issue where one of those gir files was at version 1.0, not 1.2 (for libSoup). I ended up using pkg-delete -f to remove it and now things seem to be moving along. It was the only one that refused to upgrade after repeated runs of the automated tools (that or someone submitted a late fix and backdated the file modification time ;-) ). Might be worth a try. 

I wish there was some way to either rigorously test that all these components actually worked together and were upgraded/synchronized or that you could opt out. Not sure a headless server needs a ton of underpinnings for a UI I will never use (if that's not what GNOME is, I've missed something).


----------



## paulbeard (Dec 24, 2010)

barikman said:
			
		

> Sorry, but I'm a little confused by the above.
> 
> It sees that the current port for ATK is atk-1.32.0. The packing list for this port mentions /usr/local/share/gir-1.0/Atk-1.0.gir
> 
> ...



The 1.0/1.2 refers to the version of the file which is nothing to do with the version of the port ;-) 


```
[/usr/local/share/gir-1.0]:: grep "repository version" *
Atk-1.0.gir:<repository version="1.2"
```


----------

